# No Bubblenest?



## miami13dol (Jan 24, 2005)

I have tried everything I can think of but my male won't build his bubblenest. The male will flare for her and chase her around, and the female has her vertical breeding stripes. I just cannot figure out why he wont build the nest. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Live foods make the male gourami buil dnests, and bettas are in the same family anabantids. you could cut a styrophome cup in half length wise and float it, or use floating plants.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Many males don't build a bubblenest until they are spawning.


RC


----------



## miami13dol (Jan 24, 2005)

After introducing a new female and waiting a little while, the male seems to be flaring at her and chasing her around. I see a few bubbles in the corner and along the sides of the tank. In addition, he swims around real fast blowing random bubbles in the middle of the water. Is he confused about how to make the nest or could this just be an attempt to impress the female?


----------



## bettaboi (Jan 29, 2005)

like shev said try floating half of a styrfoam cup in the tank for some reason they know to buid it under that


----------

